# Bridging visa



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for a paper based skilled graduate visa 485 on shore. So far I know, they mentioned that bridging visa A will have been granted for those who apply 485 visa onshore. 
But I still have not been granted yet for a bridging visa. Acknowledgement letter mentioned that bridging visa is not granted along with this acknowledgment. 
I have asked to immigration office at Longsdale street and they told me to directly contact to Adelaide centre. I have contacted but no reply yet.
My visa is expiring on 31st August. What should I do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Any bridging visa wouldnt be in effect until your current visa expires. Are you anywhere near a DIAC office you could go to to talk to someone? 

Failing that email them, they wont get back to you straight away, usually a couple of days at least but they will reply.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Shel, thanks. 
In their acknowledgment letter, they mentioned that bridging visa was not granted with my application. What does it mean? Am I not eligible for bridging visa? 
I have read their information almost all over the website and found out that most cases of onshore applicants have been granted for bridging visa A. 
Then, in my case, what would be the reasons for I haven't been granted for bridging visa A? What is the normal process for granting bridging visa A in onshore paper based 485 application? 
What should I do? Still waiting and time runs out. need time to pack and prepare if I have to go back home.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

When you apply for an onshore visa, that application itself also includes a bridging visa alongside.

The bridging visa will only activate when any previous visas lapse and drop off though.

I suggest giving DIAC a call to see what's going on with your bridge visa.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

But they didn't provide bridging visa alongside with acknowledgment. Is that a usual case? I have contacted a couple of times to adelaide centre and was told to wait. but I m worrying and I tried to contact to immigration office at longsdale street and again was told to wait.  
What was that? I feel like they have lost communication channel between sectors and my visa status was still not sure. Time has run out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Your bridging visa won't be granted until your current visa expires so you won't be given notification until it is granted. You are still subject to your current visa until the day it expires.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes. I know that fact. But is that a usual case that you do not have any document mentioning you will be granted a bridging visa once your current visa has expired? 
What is the normal process of documentation for on shore paper based applicants?


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi shel, can you please give me some advice on this? I have applied Victoria state sponsorship on 7 August and was told to undergo for skill assessment. I did and I got positive assessment result. I sent it to state sponsorship and here is their reply: 
" we note that the skill assessment does not indicate a specialisation currently included in our State Nomination Occupation List."


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

What is your assessed occupation? Is it on Victorias list?


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes. It is 'statistician' and listed on state nomination list for graduates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

How odd. Did you not provide assessment when you applied? Or is there a chance it was removed for a period from their list? 

If it is definetly on there appeal.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

I did, I sent them my skill assessment result to them. Today I have checked with nomination list again, there still is a list for statistician. I don't really understand.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

It has to be an error. Not great holding you up but it has to be an oversight meaning you should get your sponsorship.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are there any instance that they cannot accept positive skill assessment?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

They could chose that they do not want to sponsor you for a number of reasons but that is not what they have said in their reply. They state your skill is not needed which is wrong so it must be an error! 

If they didnt think you were committed to Victoria or you didnt meet other criteria they would say so.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. I sent an email to them explaining my skill is listed on nomination list. Also will find out with a phone call tomorrow.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Shel, I called to State office and find out what is happening with my application being unvalid. They replied that my skills passed was not suitable for their specialisation. I was shocked how come state office can deny of my skills which has thoroughly assessed by vetassess and passed for positive skills. I now lost and don't know what to do and feel like being unfair.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

What special criteria do they attach to the occupation? Do you meet them? But sadly they can just refuse you, they are not forced to accept every applicant. 

Is your occupation on any other state list? Can you apply independently?


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I am new to this forum. Need your help regarding the bridging VISA.
What will happen once I lodge my 189 VISA application from Australia? Will I get a bridging visa automatically or I need to apply for the bridging visa separately?

EOI status,
EOI applied on/Date of Effect - 4th Oct, Analyst Programmer, 60 Points

Thanks,


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as I know, if you applied online, your visa status will be automatically changed online. In my case, I had to wait for their grant documents as I applied paper based one.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> What special criteria do they attach to the occupation? Do you meet them? But sadly they can just refuse you, they are not forced to accept every applicant.
> 
> Is your occupation on any other state list? Can you apply independently?


Hi shel
I got Victoria state sponsorship by now. Thanks for your help these days. It helps me a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

sanda1234 said:


> Hi shel
> I got Victoria state sponsorship by now. Thanks for your help these days. It helps me a lot.


 Did you apply again or did they admit error? Either way congratulations.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> Did you apply again or did they admit error? Either way congratulations.


I sent a letter to them to review my application. I quoted the information regarding how my qualification are relevant to nominated occupation. Then they accepted my request and now they gave approval.


----------

